# Little-Bits-N-Pieces 2014 Kids



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Suppose I'll make one too 

Not too many does here anymore, so I'm not ripping my hair out over all the babies everywhere :lol:

Moon: 2 alpine bucks
Hyacinth: 3 boer bucks, 1 boer doe (she passed away with a ruptured uterus, retained buck kid, and a massive infection)
Daisy: 2 boer bucks, 1 boer doe (one buck was stillborn)
Clarice: 1 big, single Alpine doe
Gracie: 1 single, monster Alpine doe

I have possibly two more alpines to kid, and possibly 3 more boers to kid.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alpine kids, and boer kids


----------



## thegoatgirl

Awww.........cuteness overload!! Love them all!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks!  
I finally made a lambar for the five bottle kids today, that's gonna be nice! Can't wait until they learn to use it!


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful kids!


----------



## Emzi00

I didn't realize that Moon's buck has such long legs, impressive. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, he's got some legs on him! 3 weeks old today


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, the lambar training is going relatively well  they're all full now...covered in milk though :lol: they are like little hound dogs, drooly things!


----------



## MsScamp

:lol: :lol: Well, better them than you! If your bottle kids are anything like mine, they will run around a suck all that milk off each other. :lol:

All of your kids are simply beautiful - especially the Alpine kids! Such beautiful coloring!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: For sure, they try to suck on everything. I had to get a rag and clean them though, they were pretty drooled on :lol: Doing much better on it tonight, they learned to take a few sips and go on, they won't starve 

Thanks, I really like the doe kids I got this year, I normally get a ton of the cou blanc kids (black and white).


----------



## NubianFan

They are all cute but I love the little dark Alpine I *think* he is Moon's buckling?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, the black and white ones are moon's boys, and the only boys I hope!


----------



## Emzi00

I like Gracie's doe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do too. She definitely has a richer color, but I also love the crisp white on Clarice's doe, it makes her look so innocent :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

More alpine baby pics


----------



## Emzi00

Sooooo, Lacie, taking any of them to shows this year?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Perhaps! Just a one day if there are any close by.


----------



## NubianFan

Will you have an oberhaslis kid this year?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, I got rid of all but the three doelings, but I think those will be going too.

Goober and his brother leave tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## Emzi00

*sniffle* Tell Goober I said goodbye... :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I suppose I can


----------



## Emzi00

"It's been real Goober, see you in another life..." :lol:


----------



## nchen7

*shudder* oh be still my heart!!! all those baby alpines!!!!!! love them ALL!!!  congrats Lacie on the beautiful babies! :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They are pretty cute aren't they  
Still got babette, and hopefully peeps! :greengrin:


----------



## nchen7

SUPER cute!!!! I love me those alpines!


----------



## Mamaboyd

they are all so cute


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They are all so beautiful!! Congrats!! That picture of the 3 Boer kids cracked me up... SOO CUTE! That buck on the far right is so cute and massive! 

So sorry to hear about Hyacinth.    That's awful!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was definitely heart wrenching for sure, Alice passed on Feb 1st too. Without warning, just went out to feed and she was curled up, gone. 

I'm so glad I got these kids from Hyacinth though, hopefully they'll grow up to be like her and their aunt Alice! 

That biggest buck is growing like a weed! He is the biggest eater now, and he bullies through the others to get to the lambar, he's a piggie :lol: and when they're in his way, he just walks right over the top of them, he lays on them a lot too, I'm constantly moving him! :GAAH: But they sure are cute, and they know they're special, the way they strut around :ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww....  That must have been so hard.   Sorry to hear that too, I hadn't hear about Alice. 

I'm so happy you have these gorgeous little kids from Hyacinth too! Are you considering keeping any of them? 

Who is the sire of Hyacinth's kids?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All of Hyacinth's kids are staying. The doe for sure, and I'll use the bucks in rotation on the does I have for a while.
Five-star is their sire


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's awesome! We were just over at Leslie's a week or two ago and she had her first Five Star kids on the ground. 2 beautiful little girls.


----------



## happybleats

beautiful kids Little bits!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Gorgeous babies ! Im in love with those Alpines !!!
Such dreamy little babies they are 
The finest Boer has my heart for sure  Soooooo cute 
Congrats you did fabulous  
Thanks for making a thread  How can you not want to show off those beautiful little babies of yours !!


----------



## Chadwick

Just found this , oh so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone 

Laura, the little girl is my favorite too, she's so tiny, but growing well. 3lbs at birth, 8lbs yesterday  I named her Remi, short for "Remembrance" what her registered name will be, but her nickname is Screamy because she so loud :lol:
I'm still not sure what to name the boys, but it will come to me, with time


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here was the big boy that was born yesterday, out of Babette. He was a single, and 10.5lbs. He weighed 11lbs that night, so he's off to a good start! 

And here I was, worried he was going to be small because she ate like a dead bird the entire time! :ROFL: Now I know why! It's because she didn't have the room, she's pretty little herself.


----------



## Emzi00

He's so studly! :lol: I still like the name Earl. And it goes with the letter for this year..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know right!? Look at the depth he has already, that's from his grandma, Barbaro  
No, we've been over this, his name will not be earl....

Eta: I was going to get some pictures of him playing in the grass with the others, but it's been rainy today, so they haven't been turned out yet.


----------



## nchen7

what's his name? Baron? Bogart? (I'm going with the B theme for his momma and grandma)


----------



## Emzi00

So what are you going to name him? I see the depth  Barbaro is a very nice doe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not sure yet, I was either doing the E letter for him, or the B theme. :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Hmmm... I like Bartholomew, Bart for short... onder:


----------



## nchen7

Brutus?

E names....hrmmm.......
Engelbert?? lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Terrible name Emma! :lol: there just isn't very many good B or E names out there
And I don't even want to think about next year... F, there are no good names that start with F...


----------



## nchen7

E names are bad. B....not nearly as bad as E names IMO....

Ezra?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ezra? You mean the neighbor child that gets called Larry? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Lacie, glad to know how you feel about E names.  :lol: And so you know, I have dibs on the name Francesca.  
I think Bart is a nice name! :lol: Okay...
Bob
Bill
Evan
Ethan
:scratch:
.
.
.
Billy Bob :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bilbo Baggins! :slapfloor: :ROFL: Oh no hard feelings Emma, boy names are very hard to come up with when they have to start with and E or B.


----------



## Emzi00

You should name him Bilbo Baggins.... onder:


----------



## nchen7

haha...right. forgot about that! lol

Ellis
Bernard
Barney
Beckett

you can always go with the good ol' Billy. lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Bentley 
Bradley
Brent
Biscotti
Bandalero

Einstein
Eunich
Extravagant
Excessive
Easton
Edwin


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Evil Baron would incorporate them both and use Ni's suggestion. :laugh:
Or Brilliantly Evil :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So he's an evil one, huh? :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, not sure yet, I hope not though. I'll be sure to name him something nice though, don't want to jinx anything! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Englebert Humperdinck


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^lol Karen! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's a few more random pics of the babies


----------



## NyGoatMom

Super cute


----------



## Emzi00

I still like Edna a lot.  And Babette' s boy is a handsome dude.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like her spots and stripes on her face  and I'm surprised babettes boy has such a thick, masculine build, seeings how he's from Goober :lol:


----------



## FarmerInaDress

Okay, I am now determined to find a male E name you like. How about:

Everett
Eternal ... something?
Elliott
Easton/Eastern ...
Edison
Erdem(as in the designer)
Emil
Eros
Eagle
Echo
Elias
Emerson
Ember ...
Emrys
Enrique
Enzo
Esteban
Ethan
Evander


----------



## NubianFan

Enrique


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know what it is, none of them I've come across really strike me. 
Thank you all though  maybe I'll type E into the database and see what comes up


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I like her spots and stripes on her face  and I'm surprised babettes boy has such a thick, masculine build, seeings how he's from Goober :lol:


I told you Goober was a good choice :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know how you feel...I am funny with names too...they have to strike me...


----------



## nchen7

Oh my! Look at those prissy little alpine noses!!! 

I'm the same with names. Its really gotta fit.


----------



## ksalvagno

Enrico Suave - and you have to play this when he enters a room :slapfloor:


----------



## ksalvagno

*Ebenezer* (Hebrew) - 1 Sam. 4:1 - _stone or rock of help._ 
*Elah* (Hebrew) - 1 Sam. 17:2 - _an oak; a curse; perjury._ 
*Eleazar* (Hebrew) - Exodus 6:25 - _the Lord will help; court of God._ 
*Eli* (Hebrew) - 1 Sam. 1:3 - _the offering or lifting up._ 
*Elihu* (Hebrew) - 1 Sam. 1:1 - _he is my God himself._ 
*Elijah* (Hebrew) - 1 Kings 17:1 - _God the Lord, the strong Lord._ 
*Eliphaz* (Hebrew) - Gen. 36:4 - _the endeavor of God._ 
*Elisha* (Hebrew) - 1 Kings 19:16 - _salvation of God._ 
*Elkanah* (Hebrew) - Exodus 6:24 - _God the zealous; the zeal of God._ 
*Elnathan* (Hebrew) - 2 Kings 24:8 - _God hath given; the gift of God._ 
*Emmanuel* (Latin, Hebrew) - Isaiah 7:14 - _God with us._ 
*Enoch* (Hebrew) - Gen. 4:17 - _dedicated; disciplined._ 
*Ephraim* (Hebrew) - Gen. 41:52 - _fruitful; increasing._ 
*Esau* (Hebrew) - Gen. 25:25 - _he that acts or finishes._ 
*Ethan* (Hebrew) - 1 Kings 4:31 - _strong; the gift of the island._ 
*Ezekiel* (Hebrew) - Ezekiel 1:3 - _the strength of God._ *Ezra* (Hebrew) - Ezra 7:1 - _help; court._


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: :ROFL: Oh, Karen, too much! :lol:

My daughter likes "Expensive Tastes", so that may be the reg. name we go with, still not sure about what to call him yet, as far as around here goes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ksalvagno said:


> *Ebenezer* (Hebrew) - 1 Sam. 4:1 - _stone or rock of help._
> *Elah* (Hebrew) - 1 Sam. 17:2 - _an oak; a curse; perjury._
> *Eleazar* (Hebrew) - Exodus 6:25 - _the Lord will help; court of God._
> *Eli* (Hebrew) - 1 Sam. 1:3 - _the offering or lifting up._
> *Elihu* (Hebrew) - 1 Sam. 1:1 - _he is my God himself._
> *Elijah* (Hebrew) - 1 Kings 17:1 - _God the Lord, the strong Lord._
> *Eliphaz* (Hebrew) - Gen. 36:4 - _the endeavor of God._
> *Elisha* (Hebrew) - 1 Kings 19:16 - _salvation of God._
> *Elkanah* (Hebrew) - Exodus 6:24 - _God the zealous; the zeal of God._
> *Elnathan* (Hebrew) - 2 Kings 24:8 - _God hath given; the gift of God._
> *Emmanuel* (Latin, Hebrew) - Isaiah 7:14 - _God with us._
> *Enoch* (Hebrew) - Gen. 4:17 - _dedicated; disciplined._
> *Ephraim* (Hebrew) - Gen. 41:52 - _fruitful; increasing._
> *Esau* (Hebrew) - Gen. 25:25 - _he that acts or finishes._
> *Ethan* (Hebrew) - 1 Kings 4:31 - _strong; the gift of the island._
> *Ezekiel* (Hebrew) - Ezekiel 1:3 - _the strength of God._ *Ezra* (Hebrew) - Ezra 7:1 - _help; court._


None of those really jump out at me either, I guess they just don't have very good E names! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

My son's name is Ethan ...lol......he is 6 foot 7 inches tall....hence the strength!


----------



## nchen7

I love Expensive Tastes! Bentley would work (thanks Stephanie)


----------



## Emzi00

I just think you're too picky!


----------



## NyGoatMom

But it's gotta "click".........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See Emma, Stephanie gets it!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah and I saw Clara Bells name sake today, *shudder*.....


----------



## NubianFan

she never dies she has outlived Andy and Mickey Rooney


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^:lol: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

its true....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hehehehe.....we shall see, my pretty...we shall see!


----------



## NubianFan

I swear she lives in this little frame house and she was going to her mailbox. She looked the SAME as when she taught me 35 years ago......


----------



## nchen7

Elvis?? He can be either a hunk of burnin' love or a hounddog. Lol
Butler? (Not sure where I'm going with this...)
Braydon
Brighton
Brooklyn
Banjo


----------



## NubianFan

I think you should name him Emma's Buckling that gets the E and the B


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol! Emma's Buck Baby


----------



## NubianFan

Earring Balogna


----------



## NyGoatMom

Emanating Bitterstank!


----------



## kccjer

NyGoatMom said:


> Emanating Bitterstank!


Perfect. Hahahahaha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just weighed all the boer babies, looking good so far since they _still_ won't eat their pellets 

*Hyacinth's 3 of quads*
Remi: 16lbs so she has gained 13lbs since birth
Her brother: 25lbs gained 20lbs since birth
Biggest brother: 27lbs gained 19lbs since birth

*Daisy's 2 of trips*
Daisy's buck: 23lbs gained 17lbs since birth
Dahlia: 19lbs gained 14lbs since birth


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I think you should name him Emma's Buckling that gets the E and the B


I like this one :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need to get new pictures, these are old ones  but better than nothing.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, they sure are doing great with weight gain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Prissy little babies


----------



## nchen7

goats up trees, Roo stalking in the grass! how funn!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Roo is too funny. It must be fun to watch all those kids running around.


----------



## Emzi00

I think the goat is stalking Roo... :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Or it can be an old fashioned western standoff


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Roo was just hanging out in the grass, and Babette's buck came up, stalking her. But Roo is quite the stalker herself!... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Roo takes after you...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Well I'm not sure about that, she is a total nut case! She growls and barks at the air at night  :lol: 
But I wouldn't trade her for anything, she makes everything even more interesting :lol:

Oh and Emma, totally forgot to get back to you, nope, not my puppy, it was my sister's puppy, I was keeping an eye on her for the day.


----------



## Emzi00

Still sounding like you.... :ROFL: 

JoeNan? :slapfloor: She has a cute puppy.


----------

